

6 useful and lesser-known Git commands - joonty
http://blog.joncairns.com/2015/05/6-useful-and-lesser-known-git-commands/

======
AndrewOMartin
What? No `git blame`?

I only learned about it when I read Pro Git. Put crudely, assuming you've
found a bug, you give git-blame a script that reproduces the bug, and it
performs a binary search through the repo's whole history until it finds the
first commit that makes the script fail.

I've never used it, but it sounds like it will be a life saver when I do.

